# Marbury for Francis?



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I was reading on prosportsdaily, they should look at trading marbur for troubled PG, steve francis... Do yout hink this should be done? No....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

No I don't like that trade one bit. Steph is listening, playing well and we are winning. Francis on the other hand didn't want to go into a game in the 4th qtr because Orlando was losing, which caused him to get suspended. Thanks but no thanks Orlando.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

That trade would make no sense......lets just let this thread die lol


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

.......:cthread:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This should have been closed before the kid even hit "post thread".


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Wasn't there a thread w/the same topic a few months ago?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

This is not even a question


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

maybe for penny sure LOL but definetly not for steph


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Since we all agree... FREE POST!


----------



## ForeverWar (Oct 12, 2005)

Why trade Steph, now that finally things are starting to gel, for someone who's gonna do more harm than good...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Why not offer up the spurs first this year along with AD/Penny for him? PREFIREBLY PENNY It's worth a shot


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

steve francis would fit worse into LB's system than steph. he started of his rookie year with the scoring mentality and not so much pass first then shoot.


----------



## BLUNTMAN (Jan 20, 2006)

what a terribly disloyal thing to suggest

steph is the king of new york and dont forget it


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

Steve Francis....lmao....that's all I gotta say...lmao.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

BLUNTMAN said:


> what a terribly disloyal thing to suggest
> 
> steph is the king of new york and dont forget it


no hes not. Stephon Marbury is the real life version of Hamlet. Stephon is indecisive, and backs down when he has to do something important. He is reluctant, and thinks too much. And when he does decide to finally take action, he screws up. Not the type you want leading your team.

Having a player as conflicted as marbury will never get us anywhere. i dont think he will ever "get it"

just watching chris paul tonight shows you how a scoring guard should be playing. he doesnt think shoot or pass, he just plays ball. and hes great at it. He jus has that knack for the game that Marbury does not.

Who wouldnt take Chris Paul over Marbury?

considering the knicks record, maybe stephon is the king of the sewers of NY, cause thats where they are.


----------



## Yuck (Jan 22, 2006)

Marbury wasn't in that game. Hard to judge. I'd love to take Chris Paul only because he's like 20. But at the same age Marbury was a good player also and many expected a lot from him. I don't know how long you've watched Marbury, but he's only been this way since last year. In Phoenix, Marbury was a beast. They almost took out the Spurs in the playoffs.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> no hes not. Stephon Marbury is the real life version of Hamlet. Stephon is indecisive, and backs down when he has to do something important. He is reluctant, and thinks too much. And when he does decide to finally take action, he screws up. Not the type you want leading your team.
> 
> Having a player as conflicted as marbury will never get us anywhere. i dont think he will ever "get it"
> 
> ...


let the truth be told


----------

